# leaving an oothecae with the mum



## sammyp (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi, just wanted to know if there is any good reason to avoid doing this. I've had a wild-caught south african (sphodromantis?) lay an ooth and was planning on just leaving it with her. I've read on here that it's unlikely the mother will snack on the babies, so are there any other factors to be aware of?

Cheers,

Samantha


----------



## Kriss (Sep 16, 2007)

No mom probably won't eat the nymphs because they are too small and to be honest the ooth should be kept in the same environment (humidity and temp) for hatching.

But you need to work out how you are going to feed and seperate the nymphs without them escaping.

Also, wopuld it put the female under stress with loads of hatchlings and fruit flies running on and around her.

Also, feeder foods like crix might attack the nymphs for food.

I think you are better of removing the ooth and putting it in a sweet jar or other container for it to hatch.


----------



## sammyp (Sep 16, 2007)

Cheers! I was actually planning on moving the hatchlings as soon as they put in an appearance, so their food won't bother the mother or vice versa.

Good to know that it's fine for the ooth to stay there though


----------



## Kriss (Sep 16, 2007)

Removing hatchlings straight away after leaving the ooth can be quite stressful for the nymphs, its best to house them all together in their own container, feed 2 days after they hatch and keep feeding from then on. Wait until they have shed to 2nd instar and then start seperating them.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 16, 2007)

And stress causes a high mortality rate :?


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2007)

Stress is not a reason to seperate them. I doubt mantis "stress" causes losses. Where do you people come up with this stuff?

It is best to keep them all together until they have molted a couple times. It is not practical to seperate 100+ nymphs into their own containers when they are L1. Leaving them together will lessen their numbers to a point you can better manage them. Many will likely die whether you keep them together or not.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 17, 2007)

> Stress is not a reason to seperate them. I doubt mantis "stress" causes losses. Where do you people come up with this stuff? .


Well its happened 2 me :?


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

> > Stress is not a reason to seperate them. I doubt mantis "stress" causes losses. Where do you people come up with this stuff? .
> 
> 
> Well its happened 2 me :?


lol ok. Many newborn nymphs end up dying no matter what usually.


----------



## sammyp (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, cheers for the advice people. I'll let ya know how it turns out. 8)


----------

